# Lucky Reptile Herp Pottery



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Has anyone seen this product and tried it? Apparently it can be mixed with sand and allows reptiles to burrow but does it really? I got excavator clay and that is rock solid plus comes off in big chunks. Normal sand doesn't allow my geckos to burrow so if I mixed some of this in with their sand would they then be able to dig in it and burrow normally?


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

No one has any views on this? 

Does this mean I have to be the first to try it out? :lol2:


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

for herp pottery clay granulate read - fullers earth cat litter, i have used fullers earth to mix up a substrate, similar to excavator clay but you have control over how soft or hard it is by mixing your own proportions of substrate to clay.


----------

